
The things make got right (and how to make it better) - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/11/things-make-got-right-and-how-to-make.html
======
Tomte
There are lots of things I like about plain GNU make, but the fact that I need
this is maddening:

LEFTPAREN:=(

A robust way to quote/escape something is sorely needed.

